# hello, first posting!



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi, this is my first posting here.

We have been ttc for just over 2 years and saw the specilaist on Monday. We are waiting now for hubby to have a wash and swim test, and depending on the results we are moving onto IUI or IVF.

Looking forward to asking lots of questions!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

welcome Kime
i hope all goes well for your upcoming tests and ask loads of Q's there is always someone to ansa them for u 
good luck in  future.
lol
lou xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

welcome KimE

good luck with iui or ivf which ever you decide to have

luv pam xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF KIME

Best of luck with your treatment.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Welcome to ff Kime xxx 

Goodluck with your treatment hun

love always lilly xx


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Wow, thank you!

I feel a bit of a fraud here, you have all been ttc so long!!

Pam, i will be going to Leeds, The Clarendon Wing? Is that where you go? I am seeing Adam Balen.

Lets hope we all get our BFP very soon.

Kim x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi KimE

Welcome to fertility friends

As has already been said everyone is really friendly here

Ask away and ask as much as u want to

We will help and support you as much as we  can

hoping you get a BFP really soon



Emilyxx


----------



## lizzies (Nov 3, 2004)

Kim

Someone else under Dr Balen.  Dr Balen/Dr Rutherford are our consultants.  We had the same tests last October 03.  Now on the the NHS waiting list for IVF and ICSI.  Hope everything has gone well.

Fingers crossed for the future.

Lizzie


----------



## klh1977 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Kim 

Wonder where I've seen you before


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi 

Welcome to FF!! Please come join us on the chitter chatters thread where we are mostly inbetween treatment 

Love
suzie aka olive xx


----------

